# Need help moving a lot of small rocks....



## metomeya

Just moved out to arizona, and my father and I need to remove a ton of small rock (they use it like grass over here), level and pitch the land.

But moving the small rocks is such a PAIN! Any tips on removing it fast? Is renting a small bulldozer expensive?


----------



## tgeb

How big is the area?

Are you removing these stones to regrade, then putting them back in place?

If just a couple tons, I would do it by hand, I have found that a concrete drag works real well for moving stone. (it looks similar to a rake with out teeth).

If it is an area larger than you'd want to do by hand a skid loader would be my next choice. I wouldn't even consider a dozer unless this is like close to or more than an acre of area.

Unless you are an experienced equipment operator, you might be money ahead to hire someone to get this moved for you. It's not always as easy as it looks.


----------



## wojo23323

Rent a Toro dingo. about $150 per day.


----------



## JMGP

Hire a bunch of Illegals....


----------



## HD3

If its a bunch of rocks id use a skid steer with a rock hound


----------



## Labour of Love

*moving small stone*

There is a machine out there that is specifically made to vacuum small landscaping stone.

Try a Google search. Or try this:

RockVac (won't let me put in a URL, not enough posts from me yet.)


----------



## metomeya

Wow thats great, but you can't rent it here in Arizona

Of all places in the US, AZ needs it the most. About 99% of yards has small rocks, and about over 50% is only rocks.


----------



## Jacey

Sounds like they need some real landscapers out there..


----------

